# Avocado Advice



## PrinceVlad (11/5/16)

Hi Guys

I'm currently running a single coil build on my Avocado. 26 , 5 wraps running at 0.96Ohm. I find that there is practically no flavour. Over the weekend it had a dual coil build (0.4Ohm) and the flavour was much better. Its just a bugger to refill with the dual coils. Can it be that the Wattage is not high enough with the current build to bring out the flavour?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm currently running a single coil build on my Avocado. 26 , 5 wraps running at 0.96Ohm. I find that there is practically no flavour. Over the weekend it had a dual coil build (0.4Ohm) and the flavour was much better. Its just a bugger to refill with the dual coils. Can it be that the Wattage is not high enough with the current build to bring out the flavour?



I stick a single clapton in mine and have flavour for DAYS!


----------

